# Really Tiny Flowers!



## gnagel (Apr 23, 2017)

I came across some very tiny flowers during my walk through the neighborhood this afternoon. I'm told that these flowers are called Indian hawthorne.

So, how tiny are these flowers you ask? (You are asking, aren't you?)

Please first view the images...and to provide a sense of scale I took a quick shot of the flower in my hand with my iPhone and placed it last in the series.

All images were captured with my Nikon D800 and Nikon 200 f4 Micro...for most I used extension tubes.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 23, 2017)

Very nice set.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2017)

I seldom write this, but..here goes: "*good set!*" Not sure if I like 1,3,4,or 6 the most!


----------



## gnagel (Apr 23, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Very nice set.





Derrel said:


> I seldom write this, but..here goes: "*good set!*" Not sure if I like 1,3,4,or 6 the most!


Thank you for viewing and commenting on my photos...much appreciated!

Glenn


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 23, 2017)

Very nice set. I really like the depth of field in 4, but then I also like the dreamier #6.


----------



## Designer (Apr 24, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 24, 2017)

Excellent set


----------



## gnagel (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks to all for viewing the images and for commenting.

Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2017)

Gorgeous, #7 is my favorite


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 2, 2017)

Amazing set! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## gnagel (May 2, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> Amazing set!


Thank you!

Glenn


----------



## baturn (May 2, 2017)

Great set! I agree with those who like #4.


----------



## GWWhite (May 8, 2017)

2 and 7 for me. The DOF was too shallow in the others to suit me.


----------



## gnagel (May 9, 2017)

GWWhite said:


> 2 and 7 for me. The DOF was too shallow in the others to suit me.


Thanks for viewing the photos and sharing your perspective. Much appreciated.

Glenn


----------

